# D.C. Metro Questions



## Josh (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi,

I will be in Washington D.C. for a 2-hour layover, switching between Amtrak trains. I decided that it would be nice to get a feel of the Metro system.

A couple of questions:

I noticed that fares are based on distance (unlike Chicago, where it doesn't matter how long you're in the CTA system). If I want to start at Union Station and end up there, should I buy a ticket to another station in my loop tour of D.C., and another ticket back to Union Station? I'm just not sure how much they keep track of where you're going.....I'm just used to the fact that in Chicago you can buy one ticket and spend the whole day on the CTA if you'd like.

And, it the system a subway system? Or is the train elevated above ground? Just curious, because the website gives no such indication.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 19, 2005)

Josh,

With only a two hour layover, I'd be real careful about going too far on the Metro. One small problem or miscalculation in time and you've missed your Amtrak train.

If however you do wish to venture out into the DC Metro, it is indeed based upon distance traveled. They do keep track of where you inserted your card and where you exit. So you will confuse the system if you ride say 2 or 3 stations and then return to your starting point, without leaving the paid area.

So if you wish to take a short ride, be sure to put enough money on your fare card to travel to the station of your choice. Then exit and re-enter the system to return to Union Station.


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't guarantee this is the case, but I think if you enter and exit at the same station, they will charge you the lowest fare (which is $1.35, IIRC). I think any local travel within DC is $1.35, and the higher fares apply only if you venture into Maryland or Virginia. Just make sure you keep your farecard with you. Your fare is charged when you exit the system, so if you don't have your farecard, you could be in a bit of trouble. Also, if you want to keep your farecard as a souvenir, you will have to put more money on the card than the value of your trip. If, upon exiting the system, the remaining balance of the card is zero, the machine "captures" your card. If you want a souvenir, pay an extra nickel above the cost of your trip, and you'll get it back.

The DC Metro is a subway system and an elevated system, depending on where you're going. The Red Line serves Union Station. Go west (towards Grosvenor and Shady Grove), and you'll ride in a subway. Go east (towards Silver Spring and Glenmont), and the train will exit the subway and go above ground for a while.

I don't know the specific details offhand, but I believe each line has some underground and some above-ground running. Like Alan said, be careful and make sure you judge your time wisely.

I'd recommend riding the Red Line east (really, more like north) from Union Station towards Glenmont or Silver Spring. That way, you'll get to go above ground, and actually see a bit (including the new station at New York Avenue). If you go west, you'll be in the subway, and, well, the whole subway pretty much looks the same.


----------



## MDRailfan (Feb 21, 2005)

The fare is based on distance but also depends on if you are using it during peak or off peak times. There are different fares even for different times based on mileage. The Red line actually has two routes; one shorter(Silver Spring-Grosvenour) and one longer(Glenmont-Shady Grove). For the most part, they run one route then the other route and back to the original. Also there are sometimes only 4 car trains; sometimes 6 but never 8 so when leaving Union Station make sure you position yourself in the middle of the platform so you won't have to run for the first/last car. Also make sure you have small bills or coins as you have to buy your farecard from a fare card machine instead of a person and it does not for some reason make full change for large bills. I think it only give up to 4.95 in change but I'm not sure. I also can't remember if it mentions that on the machine so check with the station attendant to be sure but keep in mind that the attendant won't make change. Coins, 1.00 and 5.00 bills are best. Also the change is in coins. There is a chart that gives what the fares are(off peak and peak & the times they are in effect) to a certain station so you know how much to put in the machine. You use the farecard to both enter and exit the system so make sure you do not lose it. If you don't have enough on your farecard, at the exit you have to go to an addfare machine to add more fare to it. It will tell you how much.. I hope this additional information is helpful.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 22, 2005)

It's been a while since I rode the DC Metro, but I do know that BART which uses a similar fare system (sans the peak/off peak charges) charges an "excursion fare" of around $3.50 which allows one to start and get off at the same station within a 3.5 or so hour period. They figured some people might see BART as a tourist attraction. Maybe DC has a similar set up.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 22, 2005)

tp49 said:


> It's been a while since I rode the DC Metro, but I do know that BART which uses a similar fare system (sans the peak/off peak charges) charges an "excursion fare" of around $3.50 which allows one to start and get off at the same station within a 3.5 or so hour period. They figured some people might see BART as a tourist attraction. Maybe DC has a similar set up.


DC does have a day pass, which allows for unlimited rides that are exempt from distance and peak hour charges. However, the system will be confused if you enter and exit at the same station. You must leave the system at least once along the way.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 1, 2005)

You could ride the metro out towards Reagan airport and back. You should be able to do that roundtrip in less than two hours. Though I am not a 100 percent sure on that. Be sure to go on the yellow line which crosses over the potomac and gives some nice views.


----------



## Josh (Mar 10, 2005)

Here's my tentative plan:

Go round trip from Union Station to the Pentagon. This will indeed take me across the river for the nice scenery. According to the website it's 17 minutes one way so 2 hours should be enough. But if my Amtrak train arrives late and I have less time, I'll just take the red line train north a couple of stops and back.


----------



## capltd29 (Mar 23, 2005)

if you like railfanning, i would recommend riding the metro to NY Avenue, it is only 2 stops from Washington Union station and there are A LOT of Amtrak trains, like 10 in 30 mins.

This is the Capitol limited backing into the yard after arriving from chicago







JP


----------



## Conrail (Apr 15, 2005)

You'll need $20 and you'll get a $2 bonus


----------



## AlanB (Apr 15, 2005)

Conrail said:


> You'll need $20 and you'll get a $2 bonus


The DC Metro doesn't offer bonuses on it's fare cards to my knowledge. Are you thinking of NY's cards?


----------



## Conrail (Nov 29, 2005)

No, when I was in D.C. my uncle got that. But he is also a soldier and I am not sure if that does anything but when he bought it he did not say or give proof that he was a soldier. Then to add to that I was never in the state of New York even though I live in Pennsylivania and have two cousins that live in New York. Then I also meant one of my two cousins once in my whole life time. And to prove that he got that two dollar bonus I have the exact same ticket that he bought. And if that is not good enough I scan and email it to you! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tp49 (Nov 29, 2005)

IIRC when I lived in DC and rode Metro (been almost 10 years) when you bought a $20 card it came out with $22 on it.


----------



## Yerry (Nov 29, 2005)

When I'd work at the Great Train Store in the mid-90's, I'd ride PAST Union to the next stop so I could checl out a fair amount of Amtrak equipment along the North side of the station. I'd get off at the next stop, NOT GO THROUGH THE GATE, and instead head back SOuth to Union, seeing everything again. If it was REALLY something (like the capitol Ltd the day it went Superliner, for example), I'd go North, AGAIN NOT EXITING THROUGH THE GATE, and do another round trip.

This way, the farecard sees it solely as a home-to-Union trip, no matter how many little round trips I add.

ALSO: It's mentioned before, but not loud enough: each line has LONG and SHORT runs. Watch out: you can find yourself on the far end of a line with no trip back available for an hour!

My pet peeve: On escalators, stand still on the RIGHT, walk on the LEFT. If you're on the left side of any escalator, you'd better be moving, and FAST! This rule is enforced by commuters and mean old ladies who will justifiably mow you down.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 29, 2005)

Yerry said:


> My pet peeve: On escalators, stand still on the RIGHT, walk on the LEFT. If you're on the left side of any escalator, you'd better be moving, and FAST! This rule is enforced by commuters and mean old ladies who will justifiably mow you down.


Same rule exists here in NY. Most commuters know it, but most tourists don't.


----------



## Conrail (Nov 30, 2005)

i have no clue what yerry said


----------



## majc (Jun 28, 2006)

We will be in DC Next weekend. We arrive via the capitol limited at union station, my question is... Should we take the Metro with luggage to our hotel? There are 5 of us and I think we would have to have two cabs if we didn't take the metro.

Thanks for any help.

majc


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jun 28, 2006)

Where is your hotel? DC Metro is well ridden by out of towners, so there is little risk of danger, but I think it would be best to know how close Metro can get you to your hotel.


----------



## majc (Jun 29, 2006)

We are staying at:

Residence Inn Washington, DC /Capitol

333 E St. SW

Washington, District Of Columbia 20024 USA

According to their website:

Subway Station

Federal Center Southwest (.1 mi N)

Shuttle service, for a fee

Train Station

Union Station (2 mi N)

Shuttle service, for a fee

I just realized what this said about shuttle service for a fee. I am going to have to call them today and find out about this.

But I guess my question was more about using the Metro with bags. But as it says above they have shuttle for a fee that would pick us up at the train station. So I may have just solved my on problem.

Thanks for responding.

majc


----------



## majc (Jun 29, 2006)

Okay I just talked to the hotel and they weren't much help. Apparently the website is wrong. I did find out that the subway is only a block away. But I think we will just figure it out when we get there. If a taxi is available that will hold all five of us and luggage. We may go that way.

I think what we should do is go to the first class lounge in Union Station and figure it our from there. IF the train is on time we really have several hours before our check in time is offical.

Thanks for the feed back!

macj


----------



## AlanB (Jun 29, 2006)

majc said:


> But I guess my question was more about using the Metro with bags. But as it says above they have shuttle for a fee that would pick us up at the train station. So I may have just solved my on problem.


Many people bring luggage onto the Metro, I've done it dozens of time, even riding in conjunction with other railfans on a fest. It is best if you can time your ride for off peak hours, as the trains get quite full during rush hour.

But if you can ride off peak, you should have no major troubles. There are wheel chair areas where generally you can park your bags and be out of the aisles. The DC Metro is also nice in that all stations have escalators and elevators, so one doesn't have to haul one's bag up and down stairs.


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 29, 2006)

The DC transit website at http://www.wmata.com/ has a trip planner which will help you find your way around.


----------

